# about to get some Oscars for my 55 gal. suggestions appreciated..



## vargasAquatics (May 16, 2012)

so Im about to get some Oscars for my 55 gal tank... only the Oscars will be in this tank... no other fish..any suggestions on how meny will do best in that size tank?... and what kind of landscape do Oscars like best? and water flow.. more or less water movement? thanks!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have seen oscars exceed 18"...keep that fact in mind..if you are going to get 3 or 4 you had better start looking for a 240 or so gallon tank for them..


----------



## fish268 (Apr 4, 2012)

i'd recommend at least a 75 gallon tank for one oscar but ,the bare minimum would be 55 gallons. They also produce a lot of waste so you will need a good filter. you might want to consider trying some other fish.(I hope i did not come off as rude, just trying to give you the right information)I was also considering getting oscars but, then i did some research on them.So now i have mbuna cichlids in my tank(50 gallons). You should try Mbunas.They are very colorful, and easy to care for.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd only keep 1 oscar in a 55 gallon, and you might want to consider upgrading to a larger tank at some point in the future. Oscars can get quite large, quite fast.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do an image search on herotilapia multispinosa or rainbow cichlid. This is a awesome small cichlid, one of many more suitable for a 55.

Oscars are awesome, but, IMO, a 55 is too small for one long-term. Search CL for free oscars and tanks for sale w/oscars in them and you will see that many of the little ones sold in the chain stores end up homeless or overcrowded in poor conditions when they grow up. If you decide you want them anyway, don't buy one, rescue one.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i honestly forgoed it and had two large oscars alone in a 55g for 4years but they are extremly messy. i have two marineland hob penguins rated for 75g each and it still isnt enough to keep me from having to worry. i reccomend don't go for two. Look into smaller yet still large chiclids like jack's or blood parrots


----------



## dmofunk8199 (Jul 16, 2012)

that is soo right!!...i bought two red oscars for my 55gal tank and not even a year and a half later they where too large for it measuring in at 15inches long. i bought them at the size of a quarter lol...they grow very fast indeed. especially if you feed them as much as they desire.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

So did you end up with the oscars? 

I would have just chose cichlids for your 55g 

I used to live next to a guy who had a single Oscar that was huge and the 55g tank looked way to small for it. Literally this fish was huge and fat. He would slam himself into the glass all the time. Scary fish and I wouldn't keep one unless I had a vary big tank. IMO the 55 is small for even a single one. You really gotta think of what your going to do when it's that size and who will take it for you. And off the top of my head I can't think of a single person who would take a fish that big even if it was free. There's a guy who keeps posting on Craigslist in my area to sell his huge Oscar and he has been re posting it for months.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i have two oscars in a 55g at the moment they luckyly stayed slightly smaller on the growth scale for 3 years now one recently passed but the albino tiger is thriving


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

How big is it? They need some room to move around. It's kinda like if me or you were locked in a closet and forced to live in there.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

the albino in the vid i showed u and mikalia last night and hop on the chat


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

hmm re post the link lol. i have add


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

hop on the im chat lol il post it der


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll be in the chat in about 15 min if ur still on.


----------

